# Antena mas alta del mundo



## lsedr (Ene 17, 2012)




----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2012)

El video es impresionante, pero lejos de ser la torre mas alta, actualmente la estructura mas alta del mundo es la antena de la KVLY-TV, y está por perder su record con el Burj (Edificio en Dubai), actualmente en construcción.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2012)

mi Dios, se ve que son alpinistas.

pero mirando el video.........no pude dejar d e ver la otra antena de al lado y imaginar, luego de horas de subir:
comunicacion por radio:

escalador: che, a control, aca en la punta esta todo bien , no hay nad aquemado.
control: como que no , si me da señal de quemado.
escalador: pero esta todo bien 
control : no puede ser .
escalador: la vista es hermosa, esta es la torre mas alta .
control : no gil, la mas alta es la de al lado , fijate 
escalador. : no , la de al lado es mas chica.
control : ..........no ven, son unos boludos, les dije que era la torre de la derecha 
escalador : y si, es la de la derecha , mi derecha
control : pelotudos, solo querian subir a LA MAS ALTA, la derecha mia .
escalador : me estas jodiendo 
control : No vos sos un monito que solo quiere subir y sacarse la foto en la mas alta , ahora bajate y tenes que volver a subir a la otra, y no te pienso pagar horas extras.


----------

